# alum creek bait shops



## JEREMY KRANER (Sep 22, 2007)

where is the closest and the best bait shop near the state park and still looking for some good pointers on the saugeyes was wondering if there is any yellow perch in alum creek thanks again for any help


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Cheshire Market off cheshire and africa rd.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

st.slippy said:


> Cheshire Market off cheshire and africa rd.


x2 they are a good baitshop. I've caught a few perch at alum but nothing to brag about.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

They also double as a small market..you can pick up odds and ends there on top of good lively bait.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

They actually have decent pizza there.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Welsh Dragon said:


> They actually have decent pizza there.


The wifey and I have a system. She tells me to stop fishing. I tell her no. She lures ME in with a pizza from the market. Helluva system, but it works.


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

The pep. pizza from there is actually awesome!!!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Pep & mushroom w/ mixed sauce & a side of spicey potatoe skins !!!! My two boys want to stop & eat there every time we're on the lake or even just in the area.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

Do they still have the spicy sauce? I grew up around there and it use to be the only place to get pizza from. May have to stop there this weekend now.


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

They still have the spicy sauce. I love that pizza. I know the owners pretty well. Good people.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Double meat italian sub unreal! Seems like this is the only baitshop around Alum and I completely agree. Definately the only one worth going to. Say hi to Betty!


----------



## xdusty (May 16, 2009)

there is a baitshop right off the corner of 23 and africa. its a baitshop/towing company i think. good selection but i prefer the cheshire market.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Alum Creek Towing is who you are thinking of XDUSTY


----------



## Inf (Jul 4, 2012)

01mercLS said:


> x2 they are a good baitshop. I've caught a few perch at alum but nothing to brag about.


I'll 3rd that Bait Shop. The wife and I went fishing today down by the reservoir and was fishing some of the deep water there hoping for some luck. All we really got from there was 2 snags and lost gear. So we moved on.

But before we even went fishing I came to this site this morning and was looking for some bait shops around that area and went with what you guys suggested here. We ate a Pizza and by far it was fantastic. So we bought some gear and bait and away we went to the water.

Once we got out there it was HOT!!! And I mean Direct Sunlight HOT!!! Even being on the water it was HOT!!!! I think the fish were even considering how HOT it was.

But on to the Ehhh...so so good news. We caught 6 Yellow Perch and 2 Channel Cats and 1 Carp. All after about 7 hours of fishing. We are both very red and very tired now and sitting in our air conditioned house.

But over all, we had a great time and I just wanted to say Thanks to all of you that suggested that Bait Shop on Cheshire and Africa Road. It really is a nice place to go to get everything you need all in one shot for a fishing trip.

And real quick so you guys know they do have a Website but being as this is my first post on this sight I can't post the link but here ya go just fix it.

www . pizzarestaurantgalenaohio.com


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

They have great pizza and subs. Definitely a local favorite.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

The spicy sauce is the only way to go! Its not that spicy at all, but has a little kick. *BAM!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Cheshire market is the only bait shop close but I disagree about it being good... they jack the bait prices up in the summer because of all the traffic they get from non local folks. During ice season actually not to bad price wise. With it being the only close shop I usually just bite the bullet and go there if I need bait or good eats as their pizza and subs are great.


----------

